# Triton 9a Plunge Router for $99.95



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I just received a Black Friday ad link from Woodcraft. A PDF of the web page is attached with buyer reviews.

People seem to either love or hate Triton. If you're a lover, this might be for you.

Jim


----------

